# Am I crazy?



## A1DR1K (Sep 18, 2011)

So I recently got my hands on a GS3 but I took it back for a new Gnex and gave my girlfriend the old one.

1. I don't feel the Rom scene will ever be at Nexus levels and there is no teling if the S3 will be able to be kept up to date OS wise like the gnex

2. I missed my software buttons

3. I'm not spending as much money

Things I did like on the S3 over the gnex were screen, camera and battery life.

Sent from my NEW Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## MattWheelerGA (Aug 23, 2011)

I hate to be that guy, but you shouldn't post topics like this under the development thread. Only ROM releases from developers should be posted here. Again, not being an asshole, but prepare to face the wrath of some on here.

(Should've kept the GNex though)


----------



## A1DR1K (Sep 18, 2011)

MattWheelerGA said:


> I hate to be that guy, but you shouldn't post topics like this under the development thread. Only ROM releases from developers should be posted here. Again, not being an asshole, but prepare to face the wrath of some on here.
> 
> (Should've kept the GNex though)


It's ok, although it was completely by accident, Sorry.

Sent from my NEW Gnex using Tapatalk 2


----------



## impulse101 (May 11, 2012)

Agreed GS3 is no Gnex, it's laggy as hell with bloated Touchwiz and the dev community especially for the verizon version is shit compared to gnex. And don't get me started on hardware buttons. I will only get nexus devices ever again. Also the Gnex screen is better its the same screen except the color modifiers are tweaked different out of the box, gnex has better dpi and you can fix the gamma/colors etc with a good kernal

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 10.1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

You used an S3 and it was laggy, was it one of those Chinese knockoffs or something? Every S3 I've got a hand on was fast as shit


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> You used an S3 and it was laggy, was it one of those Chinese knockoffs or something? Every S3 I've got a hand on was fast as shit


This. Even with the skin on ICS I felt the S3 performed better then my Nexus. The S4 is better then the TI OMAP 4460 in speed and performance. Plus the 2GB of RAM helps as well. The S3 also has a slightly larger screen with a slightly improved AMOLED display then the Nexus. Personally I think the S3 is better hardware wise then the Nexus. Where the Nexus wins is in software. First to get updates and the updates were made to best perform on the Nexus. Unlocked bootloader, endless dev support, and customization to the max! If I didn't already have the Nexus I would've bought the S3.


----------



## foo (Jun 15, 2011)

If you get the gnexus for battery or camera, that's your own fault. it's still the best phone I've ever had & am still 100% content with it. Sure a few things suck sometimes like battery, but it's not the end of the world. Remember, we all did survive w/o cell phones for a little bit


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

The s3 are crazy fast even with livewallpaper.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Your GS3 must have been broken or something. It blazes easily. From the ground up hardware wise it's much better, but it's not a nexus that's my only deal.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Development section is for ROM, kernel, and related releases only. Moving to general sub-forum.


----------



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

My friend got the sgs3 and complained about how slow and buggy it was. She traded it for an iPhone 4s. She also had a gnex before that and said she liked it much better than the sgs3. She also does not root or rom her phones.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Idk about you, but it sounds like she's the crazy one, she traded an GS3 for an iPhone!


----------



## A1DR1K (Sep 18, 2011)

The. S3 was very smooth and fast only thing that felt slow was the crap keyboard.

I'm happy to have a Gnex back, I missed it even though it was only a few days.

Not feeling so crazy anymore.

Sent from my Gnex using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> Idk about you, but it sounds like she's the crazy one, she traded an GS3 for an iPhone!


I agree with you on that one lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

No phone will ever have more long-term support than a Nexus. It's just that simple. But the S3 is still a nice phone.

Someone brought up the keyboard which got me thinking: has anyone else noticed that the auto-correct of the AOSP keyboard is leaps and bounds ahead of any other? Two of my friends (S2 and S3) complain about auto-correct messing things up for them yet I love how my auto-correct behaves. Things like "its" and "it's" or "well" and we'll" are always right. I know a few tricks I used to use on GB and maybe ICS where I'd type "wel" to get "we'll" instead of "well" or "il" to get "I'll" instead of "ill" but I'm pretty sure I don't have to do that anymore.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> No phone will ever have more long-term support than a Nexus. It's just that simple. But the S3 is still a nice phone.
> 
> Someone brought up the keyboard which got me thinking: has anyone else noticed that the auto-correct of the AOSP keyboard is leaps and bounds ahead of any other? Two of my friends (S2 and S3) complain about auto-correct messing things up for them yet I love how my auto-correct behaves. Things like "its" and "it's" or "well" and we'll" are always right. I know a few tricks I used to use on GB and maybe ICS where I'd type "wel" to get "we'll" instead of "well" or "il" to get "I'll" instead of "ill" but I'm pretty sure I don't have to do that anymore.


Yeah I love the prediction/correction on the stock keyboard. It lets me fumble through quickly and finish with no errors!

As far as trading a SGS3 for an iPhone 4s I'd say the girl who did that was not too bright. She should have waited and sold the SGS3 and got the next iPhone if she wanted an iPhone that bad.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

impulse101 said:


> Agreed GS3 is no Gnex, it's laggy as hell with bloated Touchwiz.
> 
> Also the Gnex screen is better its the same screen except the color modifiers are tweaked different out of the box, gnex has better dpi and you can fix the gamma/colors etc with a good kernal
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Tab 10.1 using Tapatalk 2


You obviously don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah I love the prediction/correction on the stock keyboard. It lets me fumble through quickly and finish with no errors!
> 
> As far as trading a SGS3 for an iPhone 4s I'd say the girl who did that was not too bright. She should have waited and sold the SGS3 and got the next iPhone if she wanted an iPhone that bad.


I actually told her to wait and see if she could get an iPhone 5. like you said, she isn't that bright lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Money Mike said:


> I actually told her to wait and see if she could get an iPhone 5. like you said, she isn't that bright lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah the first clue to that was that she got an iPhone.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

nhat said:


> You obviously don't know what you're talking about.


Nexus does have a slightly higher PPI:

Galaxy SIII: 306 ppi

Galaxy Nexus: 316 ppi

http://en.wikipedia....density#Samsung

Performance aside, Touchwiz is still by definition (compared to vanilla AOSP) more bloated, because well....it is by the definition of what "bloated" is (excessive code libraries on top of code that's not needed).


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

yarly said:


> Nexus does have a slightly higher PPI:
> 
> Galaxy SIII: 306 ppi
> 
> ...


You're clueless!


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

yarly said:


> Nexus does have a slightly higher PPI:
> 
> Galaxy SIII: 306 ppi
> 
> ...


If you go by PPI, I agree. In my opinion after using both for an extended period of time, the SGS3 screen is superior.

Bloated? Yes, 700mb rom downloads. Laggy? Not at all.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

The question is, how do AOSP ROMs run on it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

I did the same thing. Got a gs3 & sold it & went back to the Nexus. So imo you're not crazy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> The question is, how do AOSP ROMs run on it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


As far as CM10 on the SGS3 goes, there is only a small memory leak. I really haven't even noticed the memory leak the past couple builds. Other than that, it runs great.


----------



## eman3316 (Aug 27, 2011)

Here is my opinion on the subject. I owned the Verizon GNEX for the past 6 months and just switched to the S3 last week. The screen no doubt looks better on the S3 even with the less PPI. One thing that helps it look better is also the fact that the screen is closer to the glass where the GNEX seems a little more pushed in due to the curve of the device.

Also, stock for stock on the screen the S3's color and Gamma settings destroy the GNEX's setting stock. Once you tweak it though it does wonders. Although if you are unlucky and get a screen with purple or red or pink or what ever color tints or lines through it at low light level you just cannot get rid of it 100%.

As far as speed, the S3 kills in benchmarks. Having said that the GNEX is all around smoother on ICS and especially JB. I do find lag in certain area's of the S3 but that can also be related to the app, for example I use Nova Launcher and get lag when swiping screens. I have not used the TW launcher but I assume it should be pretty smooth. Again, the GNEX is super smooth as well so if you did not know the specs in these devices you would not have a clue that that S3's are more powerful unless Quadrant told you so.

Now onto what people call bloat. Does the S3 have additional items on top of AOSP? Sure does, but so does AOKP, CM10, BAMF, CNA, etc. Ever try running your GNEX stock? While the base is there it still needs a lot of help! Even though these devs are building from source does that mean what they are is not bloat? What is the difference if a dev adds it or Samsung does?

I must say Samsung really knocked it out of the park with the S3 software. They went a step ahead of all the other maunfactures and it payed off. Also, what they add is what we look for in our custom Roms. Toggle switches, shortcuts on the lock screen as well as weather. They also went one step ahead allowing news or stocks to show on your lockscreen.

Also, the ability to have your screen stay on with smart stay, vibrating your phone when picking it up to tell you that there is a message. Ability to watch video's and multitask on the device. The list goes on and on and if these features were created by the dev community here people would have gone nuts for it and a lot of people have been getting these things to work on other Roms because they are pretty neat!

Look at the other manufacturers. HTC, their Sense feels so outdated already. It does not bring anything new to the table. Even Sense 4 feels like just more of the same old thing.

Motorola, going more with a stock look. That is cool but what seperates them from just buying a Nexus then? What are they bringing new to the table? Well, their large batteries are pretty cool and also their promise to update their phones although only time will tell with that one...I still don't believe that will last.

So what is the advantage of a Nexus device? To me it is guranteed to get updated fast, even if not by the carrier the devs can knock it out in a day once something is released. Other devices, not so fast if at all. If all these other manufatures would continue to update their devices to the newest software at least for 2 years of the devices life, I think it would make Nexus devices more absolete.

As long as the maunfactures continue to offer slow updates or no future support to a device after 6 months or a year there will always be a large crowd to support the Nexus line.

Anyway, I am pretty happy with that Samsung did this time around and I have not even rooted my phone yet. I seriously don't even feel the need to. I have all the same options I did while I was on my Nexus with custom Roms. The only thing I am looking forward to is Samsungs TW Jelly Bean Rom. They have the T-Mo leak working on Verizon but still has some bugs. Once that is cleaned up that is all I think I need to jump on.....


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

eman3316 said:


> Here is my opinion on the subject. I owned the Verizon GNEX for the past 6 months and just switched to the S3 last week. The screen no doubt looks better on the S3 even with the less PPI. One thing that helps it look better is also the fact that the screen is closer to the glass where the GNEX seems a little more pushed in due to the curve of the device.
> 
> Also, stock for stock on the screen the S3's color and Gamma settings destroy the GNEX's setting stock. Once you tweak it though it does wonders. Although if you are unlucky and get a screen with purple or red or pink or what ever color tints or lines through it at low light level you just cannot get rid of it 100%.
> 
> ...


----------

